# First Cook On New Ceramic Grill/Smoker



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 26, 2006)

Well with winter coming in in a few months I thought it might be nice to have a ceramic cooker (at least that's the excuse I told my wife).  The reality is I just like to experiment with new cookers.  Hopefully this link will work, it's my first attempt at an Imageshack slideshow.  I cooked some Delmonico strip steaks and grilled some corn for the first cook.  Sorry about the pics of the steak on the grill, the smoke coming off the grill made the pictures a little blurry.  The steaks and corn were great, cooked medium to medium rare with some EVOO and Dizzy Pig's Cowlick Rub. The corn was a mixture of white and yellow brushed with some melted butter with just a touch of garlic.

The ceramic grill is a Primo Oval.  I really think that I am going to like this one.  It can cook at temps from 200- 700 has an optional divided firebox so that you can cook direct and indirect.  Lots of optional toys available.  I purchased a pizza stone.  Looking forward to trying a few pizza's soon.  I'll keep you guys posted on any cracking issues as they come up (hopefully they won't)

http://img219.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 470ky.smil


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice grill and nice pics!!  Enjoy your winter!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like a heckuva deal. Remember to use French bread for a crust and have plenty of pickled japs and anchovies on hand to dress it up right. Take 3 Papaya Enzymes directly afterward. 

bigwheel




			
				Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Well with winter coming in in a few months I thought it might be nice to have a ceramic cooker (at least that's the excuse I told my wife).  The reality is I just like to experiment with new cookers.  Hopefully this link will work, it's my first attempt at an Imageshack slideshow.  I cooked some Delmonico strip steaks and grilled some corn for the first cook.  Sorry about the pics of the steak on the grill, the smoke coming off the grill made the pictures a little blurry.  The steaks and corn were great, cooked medium to medium rare with some EVOO and Dizzy Pig's Cowlick Rub. The corn was a mixture of white and yellow brushed with some melted butter with just a touch of garlic.
> 
> The ceramic grill is a Primo Oval.  I really think that I am going to like this one.  It can cook at temps from 200- 700 has an optional divided firebox so that you can cook direct and indirect.  Lots of optional toys available.  I purchased a pizza stone.  Looking forward to trying a few pizza's soon.  I'll keep you guys posted on any cracking issues as they come up (hopefully they won't)
> 
> http://img219.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 470ky.smil


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2006)

when I get enough play money I'm gonna get a ceramic.  Folks do seem to love em.  I'm a bit afraid that my most common grilling state of
sobriety will lead to a cracked lid though.


----------



## Griff (Aug 27, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm a bit afraid that my most common grilling state of
> sobriety will lead to a cracked lid though.



I know what you mean. I'd like one based on how well folks say they do in winter, but like you I'm a tad worried about expensive breakable grills for the same reason (ethanol impairment).

Griff


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 27, 2006)

Just in case, I want to be the first one to say..."*Kloset, I will take the **Klose off set and Klose grill of your hands*"...I'll even come to pick them up free of charge!!  You don't need those things anymore and you need the space for that Primo and the Jedmaster.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 27, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Griff,

If I lived in Alaska, I'd definitely look into getting one.  The Primo Grills are made in the USA (NC and GA) and are backed by a lifetime warranty although I do not believe that alcohol related acts would be covered.  I bought one primarily for the cold weather that we will be heading into and now that I have it, I'm discovering how versatile this cooker is.  Check out the Primo Grill forum to see what some folks are cooking.

Also, just had to mentioned that I just recently arrived back home from two weeks in Alaska and they were two of the most memorable weeks of my life.  Alaska is the last great unspoiled American wilderdness.  I spent one week hitting the port towns on the inside passage (Juneau, Skagway, Sitka, Icy Straits, Hubbard Glacier) and the last week seeing some of the Alaskan interior courtesy of the Alaskan Railroad (Fairbanks, Denali National Park, Talkeetna, Anchorage).  I was able to see humpbacked whales, bald eagles, brown bears, and salmon litterally jumping out of the water in Juneau.  Even got to eat some Reindeer sausage at a Saturday open market in Anchorage.  People were extremely friendly and great ambassadors of the state.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 27, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Just in case, I want to be the first one to say..."*Kloset, I will take the **Klose off set and Klose grill of your hands*"...I'll even come to pick them up free of charge!!  You don't need those things anymore and you need the space for that Primo and the Jedmaster.



Greg,

If I ever decide to part with those Klose's you're #1 on the list, I promise.

The Jedmaster is too large to store at my place. It's got it's own indoor storage facility off site.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey Griff..dont think we been formally introduced. I am uncle bighwheel and it very nice to make your acquaintance. I can feel your pain of tryin to cook up there in Alaska. Might I recommend prior to investing in one of them cement egg thangs..you check out the BWS and another called the Stumps Smoker.  They both make a lot of sense for any area most especially yours.  They cook like a lightweight egg which do not do the humpty dumpty routine for them who happen to drop em whilst sippin Yukon Jack as you mushing back to the igloo etc.  Now did you really have to have marital relations with a Polar Bear in order to get invited to live up there? Enquiring minds need to know this kinda stuff

bigwheel




			
				Griff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Aug 27, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Griff,
> 
> Also, just had to mentioned that I just recently arrived back home from two weeks in Alaska and they were two of the most memorable weeks of my life.  Alaska is the last great unspoiled American wilderdness.



Kloset, glad you enjoyed my state. I've lived here 36 years and have loved it. My work and fun trips have taken me all over SE Alaska, out in the Aleutians, the North Slope, everywhere. It's been a blast. I'm a lucky guy.

Griff


----------



## Griff (Aug 27, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Hey Griff..dont think we been formally introduced. I am uncle bighwheel and it very nice to make your acquaintance. I can feel your pain of tryin to cook up there in Alaska. Might I recommend prior to investing in one of them cement egg thangs..you check out the BWS and another called the Stumps Smoker.  They both make a lot of sense for any area most especially yours.  They cook like a lightweight egg which do not do the humpty dumpty routine for them who happen to drop em whilst sippin Yukon Jack as you mushing back to the igloo etc.  Now did you really have to have marital relations with a Polar Bear in order to get invited to live up there? Enquiring minds need to know this kinda stuff
> 
> bigwheel



Uncle bigwheel. Pleased to meet ya. The polar bear thing is a myth. It's actually a grizzley bear that you have to have relations with and you have to pee in the Yukon river. I've killed a griz and peed in the Yukon on the same day, but draw the line at a more intimate relationship. What's a BWS?

Griff


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Griff..try these links. Both are highly efficient insulated upright type smokers. The Stumps has a neat sounding feature on some of its models which is  a gravity feed tube for charcoal briquettes.  Supposedly you just get it going..fill up the tube then you be good to go off and leave it for large expanses of time.  


http://www.backwoods-smoker.com/

http://www.stumpssmokers.com/

bigwheel


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 28, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Hey Griff..try these links. Both are highly efficient insulated upright type smokers. The Stumps has a neat sounding feature on some of its models which is  a gravity feed tube for charcoal briquettes.  Supposedly you just get it going..fill up the tube then you be good to go off and leave it for large expanses of time.
> 
> 
> http://www.backwoods-smoker.com/
> ...



Well, since I posted this in the grilling section I just thought I'd point out that you can't grill (correct me if I'm wrong on either the BWS or the Stumps).  The ceramics you can smoke, grill, bake in outdoor temps of -40 with a range of  175 - 750.


----------

